# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  urime Izadora....

## drague

te rrojn kalamojt,burri dhe gjithe fisi.

gezuar ditelindjen. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alkolisti

Gezuar dhe 10000  :ngerdheshje: 

suksese ne jete e ne familje .

----------


## Miss Sixty

_Urime edhe 100 , lumturi , fat dhe dashuri uroj te kesh ne jeten tende gjitmone .._

----------


## *suada*

Shume urime Izadora! U befsh 100 vjece  :buzeqeshje: 

Alles gute!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Gezuar iza,edhe 100 te tjera.

----------


## pranvera bica

Izadore!As me shume e as me pak  vite  se sa te do shpirti yt fisnik te uroj mbas kesaj mesnate mike e dashur!Shendet ,gezim e lumturi ne familje...t'u realizofshin gjithe deshirat !

----------


## Rei1999

buon compleanno cugina. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enii

gezuar dhe 100 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

> te rrojn kalamojt,*burri* dhe gjithe fisi.
> 
> gezuar ditelindjen.


S'dike fare.  :ngerdheshje: 

Izadora, te rrojne kalamajt dhe fisi sa malet dhe burri sa kodrat.  :perqeshje:  (j/k)

U BEFSH SA TE DUASH VETE DHE VEC FAT & LUMTURI PAC NE JETEN TENDE!

----------


## izabella

Alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag Süße......... :buzeqeshje: 

Ich wünsche alles Glück dieses Welt.....

Te uroj tia kalosh sa me bukur sot :Lulja3: 

Te puuuuc fooort :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## e panjohura

*I gezofshit edhe 100 te tjera,gjithmon e lumtur bashke me ata qe ju rrethojn!*

----------


## busavata

*Izadora
urime ditlindjen të deshiroj shendet , lumturi si dhe suksese të reja ne jetë
i festofsh edhe 100 të tjera...
GEZUAR*

----------


## MijnWonder

Izadora Edhe 100 nga une .

Lumturi ne vitet e ardhshme per ty dhe per familjen tende !

----------


## Aikido

U bëfsh sa të duash vetë dhe për krahë atij që ke për jet. Jetë të gjatë dhe të lumtur pranë burrit, fëmijëve dhe çfarë ke në zemër.

----------


## tutankamon

urime dhe u befsh sa te doj zemra jote !!

----------


## martini1984

Aufgewacht die Sohnne lacht,
weil du heut Geburstag hast.
Lass dich feiern,genieB dein leben,
den tag den wirds nicht wieder geben.


Hau rein :Lulja3: 
 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## [Perla]

*Izadora Gezuar Ditelindjen, te uroj gjithe te mirat , fat , shendet per ty dhe familjen tende!
Edhe 100!*



*Shume urime, per izadoren, shume urime per ty !*



 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Nete

Shum urime per ty Izadora edhe 120 tjera pran me te dashurve tu.

----------


## L3nD1

Gezuar Ditelindjen Izadora, te uroj gjithe te mirat ,Fat,Dashuri, per ty dhe familjen tende!
Edhe 100000!

----------


## Dar_di

*Pershendetje Izadora,

Duke iu bashkangjitur urimit te te tjereve, po shfrytezoj rastin qe te ju uroj edhe une. Gezuar Ditelindjen Izadora, ju deshiroj qe jeta te ju sjell shendet, dashuri, fat, kenaqesi, embelsi shpirterore dhe fisnikeri per ju dhe familjen tuaj.

Sigurisht qe keni enderra dhe deshira. Uroj qe ato te ju realizohen plotesisht!

E fetofsh sa me bukur dhe kendshem pran familjes dhe njerezve tu te dashur!

Edhe 100 Ditelindje te tjera Izadora!*

----------

